# Was kostet Eve Online  ?



## Caps-lock (31. Oktober 2010)

Moinsen,

ich bin etwas verwirrt, von der Preispolitik von Eve Online .
Anscheinend kostet es 15 Euro im Monat, wenn ich es von der Kredikkarte abbuchen lassen (Weniger für längere Abos).
Schön und gut...
Kostet Eve ansich noch was oder zahlt man dann bei Vollaccountaktivierung einfach nur 15 Euro im Monat ?

Es gibt Eve für 40 Euro bei Amazon mit 60 Tagen. Eine Gametimecard für Eve kostet 45 Euro bei Amazon?
Wieso gilt bei GTCs das Motto nimm 2 Zahl 3 ? Kann man sich einfach alle 2 Monate ne Vollversion kaufen und die Codes nehmen ?

Das wären so meine Fragen, bevor ich mir die Tage mal nen Trialaccount mache.

mfg caps


----------



## TackLash (31. Oktober 2010)

Das sind nun viele Fragen auf einmal. Sehr gerne gehe ich auf die eine oder andere Frage ein...

Doch zuerst: Amazon ist KEIN gutes Lieferant für GTC's. Nimm z.B. igames: http://www.igames.de/eve-online-time-card_.html
Dort hast Du einen normalen Preis für Deutschland. 

Noch besser ist es, wenn Du die GTC's über USA kaufst. Aufgrund des Dollar-Kurses ist der 60 Tage GTC dort für umgerechnet Euro 25 zu haben.
http://www.shatteredcrystal.com/index.php/eve_online


----------



## Caps-lock (1. November 2010)

Ok dann schonmal danke.
Wenn 60 Tage 30 Euro kosten, werd ich wohl die Kreditkarte nehmen .
Dann bleibt noch die wichtige Frage wieviel das Spiel ansich kostet.


----------



## Arsokan (1. November 2010)

Im Normalfall kann man einen Trial simpel über Eintragen einer gültigen Bezahlung in einen Vollaccount umwandeln.

Derzeit sind aber wohl noch neue "Retail" Boxen unterwegs welche ein paar nette Dreingaben haben: 
Implantat mit Attributsteigerung für schnelles Lernen.
Ein "Unique" Ship welches nur den Boxen beiliegt (is nur nen Shuttle aber kann ne gute Wertsteigerung erfahren da es ein Sammlerstück wird).

Und noch einges mehr.

Die Laufenden Kosten hängen von deiner Spielweise ab. Du kannst im Endeffekt wenn du erst einmal gut Geld machst im Spiel durchaus für Lau spielen indem du von anderen Spielern Gametime kaufst auf dem Market mittels sogenannte PLEX (Pilot License Extensions) Karten. 

Das sind im Endeffekt Gametime Cards welche von anderen Spielern auf dem Markt als Item gehandelt werden können. Das System ist zu 100% sicher und wer nicht so Blöd ist und mit den teilen Abdockt hat auch keine Probleme (Wenn wer natürlich damit abdockt und abgeschoßen wird...dumm gelaufen!).

Mit den richtigen Aktivitäten kann man durchaus seine Spielzeit komplett über diese Wege finanzieren.


----------



## Caps-lock (1. November 2010)

Ok, dann ist das finanzielle Risiko mit 15 Euro für einen Monat zocken akzeptabel.
Vielen dank schonmal für die freundlichen Antworten.


----------



## ziegfeld (22. November 2010)

auf http://www.igxe.net/EVE/cheap-EVE-ISK-EveOnline.html kostet eine 60 tage karte nur 29 euro. ich habe viele websites besucht und gefunden, karte auf igxe billigst ist.


----------



## Drezil (22. November 2010)

Nimm shattared crystal .. da kost das je nach Dollar-Kurs 21€ für 60 Tage.
Oder das normale Jahresabo .. das sind glaub ich knapp 11 Euro im Monat.


----------



## MoK (27. November 2010)

entweder 11 bis 15 euro 
oder aktuell 380 millionen ISK


----------



## Donnerengel (21. Januar 2011)

Und wie schnell kriegt man so 380 Millionen zusammen?


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (21. Januar 2011)

Als Neuling im Spiel würd ich es mir nicht als Ziel setzen den Account mit ingame-Geld zu finanzieren. 

Das kannst du machen, wenn du schon 'ne Zeit lang dabei bist und nicht mehr weißt was du mit dem Geld anfangen sollst - wie lange das schließlich dauert kommt ganz drauf an, *was* du im Spiel machst und *wie*. Ich selbst hatte nach 3-4 Monaten angefangen meine Accounts (damals 2, nun 3 Stück) mit der ingame Währung zu bezahlen, da man als Händler - *wenn *man es denn richtig macht - recht schnell im Geld schwimmt.


----------



## Donnerengel (22. Januar 2011)

Naja frage ist: lässt sich das nebenbei machen oder is man dann den ganzen monat mit beschäftigt?


----------



## Caps-lock (22. Januar 2011)

Sagen wir es mal so  Ich zocke seit November und kann mir mit Mining jetzt noch keine Hulk leisten und die kostet mit allen Fittings, Versicherungen und allem momentan sicher mal an die 300 Millionen.
Wenn du lange spielst und produzierst wie ein verrückter oder die fiesen Missionen fliegst und alles mitnimmst was geht und DAS dann noch an den Mann bringst, kann man sich wohl ohne Probleme einen Account leisten, den man mit Ingamewährung bezahlt.
Das erste Jahr wirst du aber unter Garantie noch echtes Geld zahlen, weil du das Geld einfach für wichtigere Dinge als für 30 Tage spielen brauchst

Die andere Alternative (die stressige) hat Hustefix ja schon beschrieben. 
Dafür brauchst du aber schon eine gute Hand für Geschäfte.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (24. Januar 2011)

Donnerengel schrieb:


> Naja frage ist: lässt sich das nebenbei machen oder is man dann den ganzen monat mit beschäftigt?




Mit lvl 4 Missionen kann man innerhalb einer Stunde ca. 80-100 Millionen durch blitzen verdienen. Voraussetzung: Die passenden Skills, richtiges Fitting/Schiff, richtige NPC-Corp mit gutem LP-Store. 

 Ich selbst hab das zwar noch nie gemacht (also lvl4 missionen blitzen), da ich kein Missionrunner bin, aber hab diese Behauptung schon von einigen Bekannten gehört und auch schon mehrfach in Foren gelesen. Aber um die Vorraussetzungen zu erfüllen, darfst du erstmal ein halbes Jahr skillen und dir über eine Milliarde für das Schiff und dem entsprechenden Fitting fürs blitzen sparen. 
Ansonsten, wenn man nicht blitzt, da einem das entsprechend teure Schiff fehlt, kann man dennoch mindestens ca. 30-40mio in der Stunde verdienen.


Ist jetzt nur eine Möglichkeit an Geld zu kommen, es gibt noch viele viele weiter.




Caps-lock schrieb:


> Die andere Alternative (die stressige) hat Hustefix ja schon beschrieben.
> Dafür brauchst du aber schon eine gute Hand für Geschäfte.





Naja, stressig ist 'meine' Methode nicht wirklich. Nur ist Handel aber auch nicht jedermans Sache, es muss einem schon Spaß machen die verschiedenen Märkte zu beobachten und Gewinne für mögliche Investitionen zu errechnen - sonst bringt's nichts und man sollte lieber die Hände davon lassen - und man sollte stahlharte Nerven haben, da der Markt oftmals nicht so reagiert wie man es sich wünscht.

Hatte damals mit 10 Millionen von 'nem Freund angefangen und war recht neu im Spiel - jedoch fleißiger Leser von Guides. Bis ich den Dreh raus hatte, was die Leute brauchen könnten und was nicht, wie man an das Zeug am besten rankommt und wo man es wieder losbekommt, hatte einen Monat gedauert - viel Geld war da noch nicht geflossen. Danach ging es bergauf und heute fühl ich mich wie Dagobert Duck.


----------



## Drezil (24. Januar 2011)

Ich zahle einen Accout mit Geld, den zweiten mit erscammten PLEX (= 30 Tage Spielzeit durch betrug ergaunern) und der dritte trägt sich selbst durch Handel (so grade..).

Theoretisch könnte ich es mir leisten alles per ISK zu bezahlen. Ich habe auf meinem Trade-Account (nicht der dritte von oben, sondern ein toon auf einem der anderen Accs) bei 5 Millarden Kapital einen durchschnittlichen Gewinn von 1.5 Milliarden/Monat. Damit kann man so einiges bezahlen.
Abgesehen von meinem Main (der im Moment gar nichts machen kann) ist das so ziemlich meine einzige Einnahmequelle.

Ich hab etwa 6 Monate gebraucht, bis ich 200m übrig hatte. Damit habe ich angefangen zu Handeln und binnen weniger Wochen hatte ich das Kapital verdoppelt und hätte mir so den Acc bezahlen können.
Wenn mans drauf angelegt hätte, dann wäre das sicher auch in < 6 Monaten gegangen.

Man kann es auch in den 21 Tagen (Buddyprogramm!!) schaffen: Man skillt ein loot-/scan-Schiff und macht ninja-salvaging. Bringt rund 10m/h und kann man nach 3 Tagen machen. Bleiben 18 Tage um insgesamt 30-40h zu spielen um die Plex zu erwirtschaften. Wenn man dann seinen Acc aktiviert bekommt man über die hälfte wieder aus dem Buddyprogramm zurück. Dann hat man 30 Tage Zeit für das nächste spielchen...
Aber unterm strich grindet man dann nur um spielen zu können - nicht des Spasses wegen. Daher empfehle ich das niemandem. Lieber 100€ in das erste Jahr investieren und dann möglichkeiten finden per PLEX zu zahlen.


----------



## Caps-lock (25. Januar 2011)

> Naja, stressig ist 'meine' Methode nicht wirklich





> und man sollte stahlharte Nerven haben, da der Markt oftmals nicht so reagiert wie man es sich wünscht



Manche Leute empfinden genau dieses als Stress . 
Mit deiner Methode kann man viel Geld gewinnen oder viel Geld verlieren.
Wenn du stumpf im Highsec Asteroiden entlehrst, dann machst du auf jedenfall Gewinn (wenn auch weniger).


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (25. Januar 2011)

Naja, ok. Am Anfang, oder wenn man in einem 'neuen Markt' einsteigt, kann das schon stressen, aber nach einer Weile ist man die Marktschwankungen gewöhnt.

Kann aber genauso stressig sein im Highsec-Belt rumzuhängen und zu minern und am Ende des Monats zu sehen, dass man noch genauso arm ist wie am Anfang des Monats. ;-P


----------



## MoK (25. Januar 2011)

beim highsec minern musste eigentlich nur pünktlich nach der DT onkommen und das wertvolle erz minern sonst haste verloren ^^


----------



## Arsokan (27. Januar 2011)

MoK schrieb:


> beim highsec minern musste eigentlich nur pünktlich nach der DT onkommen und das wertvolle erz minern sonst haste verloren ^^



Oder, achtung geheimtipp, NICHT IN CALDARISPACE MINERN! Es gibt hunderte Systeme die vor Erzen platzen...lohnt sich eh nichtmehr richtig. Sobald ich mehr als einmal alle 3 Min auf den Schirm schaue kann ich auch gleich was lukratives machen. Meine Hulk/Orcaflotte verstaubt derzeit im Hangar - OK, die Orca nicht. Nutze die als "Highsec-Carrier" wenn ich exploren gehe. Ishtar, Ishkur, Salvage-dessy, Covert-ops und Covert-Industrial rein und ab dafür. Im Corphangar liegen Spare-drones/Fittings und ne auseinandergenommene Hulk falls mal doch ne sinnvolles Gravisite auftaucht.


----------



## MoK (27. Januar 2011)

ich miner nur nebenher ein bisschen mitn 2nd account.... im gallente space....


----------

